# Denon DCA660BL 2 Channel Amplifier



## MattyKHZ (Jan 11, 2010)

I have owned this since new. It was paired with a 4 channel 760BL in my old car install fed from a DCT1000R head unit and balanced cables.

I am going to use 2 x DCA760BL's in my new install as I am planning 8 channels to be fully used via a JBL MS-8.

So this 2 channel which is pretty rare and lovely sounding is up for sale.

Here's the link:

Denon DCA660BL DCA-660BL Balanced 2 Channel Amplifier on eBay (end time 27-Jun-10 19:14:34 BST)


----------



## ratten46 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice looking amp. Do you have any of the documentation that goes with it...such as the pinouts for those balanced inputs?


----------



## MattyKHZ (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think the manual showed any points for the wiring, just specs and accessories like the Denon Balanced Cables which I have already sold.

I think I still have the box for this or the 760BL Just need to check the garage and see if the manual is still in there.


----------



## MattyKHZ (Jan 11, 2010)

I may also have a DCA760BL to sell in a few weeks as I let my brother borrow one and am looking for a cheaper amp for him to have permanently so I can get my beloved Denon back.

So whoever wins this auction or comes close may also have a 760BL to chose from at a later stage if they want 2 amps.


----------



## MattyKHZ (Jan 11, 2010)

Had to pull the amp from ebay as despite a lot of people watching now england are playing germany in teh world cup at the same time as auction ends a lot of people may have forgotten to bid last minute or snipe.

I will have to try and relist for a end day when there is no football on....


----------

